# Screwfix Titan Pressure Washer - Foam and which Fitting?



## DavesGolfR

Hi,

I have a Screwfix Titan pressure washer and I have 2 questions that someone may be able to answer. I've tried using snow foam in the attached bottle at the back of the machine but none of the liquid seems to get drawn out of the container and hence no snow foam. Failing this I wonder if anyone knows what foam lance fitment attaches to the Titan as there are so bloody many! 

Cheers - Dave.


----------



## kentphil

Would really need the model number and a picture of the connector to comment really. 

I just looked at one on the screwfix site and it looks like it could be a lavor, but the photo is taken from so far away, that it is almost useless to be able to comment with any certainty, sorry.


----------



## DavesGolfR

I'll get a pic up in the morning :thumb:


----------



## polt

Is it this one?
















If it is I doubt that pressure washer does foam directly that bottle on the back is more for detergent, path cleaner etc.

Have a look here Which Snow Foam Lance Fits Your Pressure Washer? they have 2 different titan connectors. Give them a bell and they will help you.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavesGolfR

Brilliant! Cheers Polt :thumb:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Only draws detergent from the bottle when using low pressure mode, did you try that?


----------



## DavesGolfR

I'll give that a go tomorrow. Presumably the low pressure mode is activated by adjusting the nozzle on the lance?


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Push/pull I think, neighbour at my last place had one and was looking for an adjustment valve on the body like I had on my karcher but was triggered via the nozzle rather the body.


----------



## DavesGolfR

Cheers Joey yes it is indeed a push/pull to adjust the pressure  Looks like a type 11 on the detailedonline site so thanks again guys


----------



## WRX

My Titan takes 1/4inch quick release snow foam lance. I got mine from eBay £10 delivered brand new. The bottle on the back is for detergent and comes out at lower pressure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richie1971

WRX said:


> My Titan takes 1/4inch quick release snow foam lance. I got mine from eBay £10 delivered brand new. The bottle on the back is for detergent and comes out at lower pressure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have a link for the snow lance off eBay please. Is it any good?


----------



## WRX

Richie1971 said:


> Do you have a link for the snow lance off eBay please. Is it any good?


I bought mine about 18 months ago for £10. I've just done a quick search and the cheapest is now £15.






Screwfix Titan Pressure Washer for sale | eBay


Find great deals on eBay for Screwfix Titan Pressure Washer. Shop with confidence.



www.ebay.co.uk





This is the same one I have although not necessarily from this seller but they are all gonna be the same and will all be cheap all probably Chinese made. Every so often I just blast cold water through to clean it out and It does the job fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rustymojo

Hi 
Just wondering if you sorted in the end OP? I have the same pressure washer and it’s been great over the years but I really want a snow foam setup now and I can’t work out what fitting I need! I would post photos of the fitting but need to work out how to do that first?!! 

Russ


----------



## WRX

It’s the 1/4 inch quick release fitting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rustymojo

Thanks, the one liked in the eBay link above shows a 1/4 which I guess fits into the very end of the extended Lance? However I believe it should fit on to the trigger section with the ‘T-piece’ twist lock end? In essence replacing the Lance extension with a snow foam set up? Or am I wrong? Happy to order the over if that works well as it’s easier to remove and refit!


----------



## WRX

You’re correct. My Lance pushes into the end of the Lance where the quick release figment goes. I’ve used it like this for a couple of years with no issues. I just support that end with my other hand when using it. If you want it the way you describe then you probably need to for a whole new stubby gun attachment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rrawlings

I use the same Titan washer with a Lance from detailed online if you look on their website it’s fitting number 11 that I have and you twist off the extension and put the foam Lance on units place. I’m thinking about getting another Lance to use with their Lance sealant as I use one bottle for snow foam and a spare for shampoo instead of 2 bucket method with 6 to 8 mitts but wouldn’t want to use the same Lance for a sealant as the one that has done foam and wash guess I could rinse it again as would have to rinse the second Lance anyway


----------



## WRX

Rrawlings said:


> I use the same Titan washer with a Lance from detailed online if you look on their website it's fitting number 11 that I have and you twist off the extension and put the foam Lance on units place. I'm thinking about getting another Lance to use with their Lance sealant as I use one bottle for snow foam and a spare for shampoo instead of 2 bucket method with 6 to 8 mitts but wouldn't want to use the same Lance for a sealant as the one that has done foam and wash guess I could rinse it again as would have to rinse the second Lance anyway


Thanks for this, I've just ordered one and got 10% off and free delivery. £4.50 total. I've always clipped my snow foam bottle in the end and been happy but for a few quid I thought it was worth buying one to try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rrawlings

I got excited then I thought for a minute you’d got the full Lance for that but then twigged it was the adapter you wanted. Whenever I clear up after using all my gear for a wash I stick a little bit of silicone grease on the seals on all the bits of the washer found that when I didn’t it was a pain to get in bits sometimes. It’s just a tube I have for using on my coffee machine and was cheaper to buy 2 and have one for car and motorbike use in man maths anyway


----------



## gally

Hi gents considering a Titan to go alongside a Kranzle. Just not sure on connector. One said 1/4 quick release and one said number 11 which is a plastic twist?


----------

